# Kuwait Show Sep. 2010



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Here are some photos from Kuwait show. Please enjoy....



*Rare Color Homer with Crest (Dom. Opal Yellow Bar) A beautiful Isabel Pair*


*Rare Color Homer (Dominant Opal White Bar-Bronze Gimple)*


*Rare Color Homer with Crest (Dominant Opal Khaki Bar-Gimple)*


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

*More photos*

*Oriental Frills (blondinette)*


*Oriental Frills (Satinette)*

*
German Beauty Homer (Recieve Red)*


*German Beauty Homer (Recieve Yellow)*


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

*Egyptian Murasalat (Black)*


*Saddle Homer Pair (Whit Bar)*


*Kuwait Show Sep. 23- 30, 2010*


*pomeranian pouter (White)*


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

*Rare Color Homer (Dominant Opal White Bar-Bronze Gimple)*


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

WOW!! Real cool pics......

Thanks for sharing


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you! Very beautiful birds and show layout! Can you please tell us the breeds of the birds in the pictures?

Terry


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

All the crested breeds are nice


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Superb  Pretty handsome pigeons


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow beautiful birds and beautiful rugs too.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow, beautiful birds! Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## Bosanac (Sep 24, 2010)

*Very nice exhibition*

Small but beautiful.


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

I love the satinettes. Shukran


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

V.nice Pigeons

Thank you


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Thank you all for your comments. The show will continue untill this weekend I'll try to take more photos.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Here are some photos of *Kuwait Fancy Pigeon showroom*. This showroom is permenant and open daily. Any breeder wants to sell his pigeon he can display them here. One cage will cost only $ 3.50 per week.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

What nice birds and layout! Wish I could drop by!


----------



## razasuhail (Nov 10, 2010)

*german beauty pigeons required*

Dear Sir,
I am interested in german beauty pigeons. Please send me details about this breed.
Thankyou

Regards
Raza Suhail


----------



## pakfancy (Oct 8, 2010)

*Wtb*

I want to buy German Beauty Homer Yellow let us know how you can help us.


----------

